# Facebook For The Ultra-Rich 1%



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2014)

Costs only $9,000 to join...http://www.odditycentral.com/news/f...al-network-costs-9000-to-join.html#more-42464


----------



## AprilT (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been wondering what to do with the money I've got stashed away in my piggy bank that's tucked under my bed. I'll sneak in there to get a heads up on what all the rich folk are chatting about.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe you can tell us what Mitt had for brunch! layful:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2014)

Now I've seen everything!  ffended:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2014)




----------

